# [SOLVED] Comp Freezes when Ethernet Cable plugged in



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Compaq Evo W4000 with XP professional

Comp works fine when no ethernet cable plugged in - after 10 secs of plugging it in - it freezes

Have run malwarebytes and combofix already - no change

Disabled everything in startup menu and non microsoft services

Works OK in SAFE MODE with networking though :banghead:

Can't figure it out


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Comp Freezes when Ethernet Cable plugged in*

Is this something new or has it always had this problem? CAn you lookin Event Viewer for errors at the times it freezes?

Is the Adaptor set to automaticvally acquire the IP and DNS addresses?

How to Set IP Address and Other Network Information in Windows XP


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Comp Freezes when Ethernet Cable plugged in*

It has only happened the last 2 weeks

Adapter set to automatically acquire IP and DNS

Event log shows nothing peculiar except I have learnt the disk has a Bad Block


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Comp Freezes when Ethernet Cable plugged in*

is this any use - done in safe mode with networking

===============

wwwMiniToolBox by Farbar Version: 18-01-2012
Ran by Racheal (administrator) on 12-04-2012 at 22:22:41
Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3 (X86)
Boot Mode: Nerwork
***************************************************************************

========================= IE Proxy Settings: ============================== 

Proxy is not enabled.
No Proxy Server is set.
========================= Hosts content: =================================

127.0.0.1 localhost

========================= IP Configuration: ================================

Intel(R) PRO/100 VM Network Connection = Local Area Connection 2 (Connected)


# ---------------------------------- 
# Interface IP Configuration 
# ---------------------------------- 
pushd interface ip


# Interface IP Configuration for "Local Area Connection 2"

set address name="Local Area Connection 2" source=dhcp 
set dns name="Local Area Connection 2" source=dhcp register=PRIMARY
set wins name="Local Area Connection 2" source=dhcp


popd
# End of interface IP configuration




Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : eu-xxxxx

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VM Network Connection

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-08-02-5F-0E-0E

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.7

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, April 12, 2012 10:22:23 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, April 13, 2012 10:22:23 PM

Server: UnKnown
Address: 192.168.0.1

Name: google.com
Addresses: 173.194.41.162, 173.194.41.166, 173.194.41.167, 173.194.41.161
173.194.41.163, 173.194.41.160, 173.194.41.174, 173.194.41.168, 173.194.41.165
173.194.41.164, 173.194.41.169



Pinging google.com [173.194.41.168] with 32 bytes of data:



Reply from 173.194.41.168: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=52

Reply from 173.194.41.168: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=52



Ping statistics for 173.194.41.168:

Packets: Sent = 2, Received = 2, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:

Minimum = 27ms, Maximum = 28ms, Average = 27ms

Server: UnKnown
Address: 192.168.0.1

Name: yahoo.com
Addresses: 98.139.183.24, 209.191.122.70, 72.30.38.140



Pinging yahoo.com [98.139.183.24] with 32 bytes of data:



Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=142ms TTL=44

Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=222ms TTL=44



Ping statistics for 98.139.183.24:

Packets: Sent = 2, Received = 2, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:

Minimum = 142ms, Maximum = 222ms, Average = 182ms

Server: UnKnown
Address: 192.168.0.1

Name: bleepingcomputer.com
Address: 208.43.87.2



Pinging bleepingcomputer.com [208.43.87.2] with 32 bytes of data:



Reply from 208.43.87.2: Destination host unreachable.

Reply from 208.43.87.2: Destination host unreachable.



Ping statistics for 208.43.87.2:

Packets: Sent = 2, Received = 2, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:

Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms



Pinging 127.0.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:



Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128



Ping statistics for 127.0.0.1:

Packets: Sent = 2, Received = 2, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:

Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

===========================================================================
Interface List
0x1 ........................... MS TCP Loopback interface
0x2 ...00 08 02 5f 0e 0e ...... Intel(R) PRO/100 VM Network Connection
===========================================================================
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
Network Destination Netmask Gateway Interface Metric
0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 192.168.0.1 192.168.0.7 20
127.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 127.0.0.1 127.0.0.1 1
192.168.0.0 255.255.255.0 192.168.0.7 192.168.0.7 20
192.168.0.7 255.255.255.255 127.0.0.1 127.0.0.1 20
192.168.0.255 255.255.255.255 192.168.0.7 192.168.0.7 20
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 192.168.0.7 192.168.0.7 20
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 192.168.0.7 192.168.0.7 1
Default Gateway: 192.168.0.1
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
None
========================= Winsock entries =====================================

Catalog5 01 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [245248] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog5 02 C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll [16896] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog5 03 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [245248] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog5 04 C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll [152864] (Apple Inc.)
Catalog9 01 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [245248] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 02 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [245248] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 03 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [245248] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 04 C:\Windows\system32\rsvpsp.dll [92672] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 05 C:\Windows\system32\rsvpsp.dll [92672] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 06 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [245248] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 07 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [245248] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 08 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [245248] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 09 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [245248] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 10 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [245248] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 11 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [245248] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 12 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [245248] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 13 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [245248] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 14 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [245248] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 15 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll [245248] (Microsoft Corporation)

========================= Event log errors: ===============================

Application errors:
==================
Error: (04/12/2012 10:18:17 PM) (Source: Userenv) (User: LOCAL SERVICE)LOCAL SERVICE
Description: Windows cannot find the local profile and is logging you on with a temporary profile. Changes you make to this profile will be lost when you log off.

Error: (04/12/2012 10:18:17 PM) (Source: Userenv) (User: LOCAL SERVICE)LOCAL SERVICE
Description: Windows has backed up this user's profile. Windows will automatically try to use the backed up profile the next time this user logs on.

Error: (04/12/2012 10:18:17 PM) (Source: Userenv) (User: LOCAL SERVICE)LOCAL SERVICE
Description: Windows cannot load the locally stored profile. Possible causes of this error include insufficient security rights or a corrupt local profile. If this problem persists, contact your network administrator. 


DETAIL - Error performing inpage operation.

Error: (04/12/2012 10:18:16 PM) (Source: Userenv) (User: SYSTEM)SYSTEM
Description: Windows was unable to load the registry. This is often caused by insufficient memory or insufficient security rights. 


DETAIL - Error performing inpage operation. for C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\ntuser.dat

Error: (04/12/2012 09:51:38 PM) (Source: Userenv) (User: LOCAL SERVICE)LOCAL SERVICE
Description: Windows cannot find the local profile and is logging you on with a temporary profile. Changes you make to this profile will be lost when you log off.

Error: (04/12/2012 09:51:37 PM) (Source: Userenv) (User: LOCAL SERVICE)LOCAL SERVICE
Description: Windows has backed up this user's profile. Windows will automatically try to use the backed up profile the next time this user logs on.

Error: (04/12/2012 09:51:37 PM) (Source: Userenv) (User: LOCAL SERVICE)LOCAL SERVICE
Description: Windows cannot load the locally stored profile. Possible causes of this error include insufficient security rights or a corrupt local profile. If this problem persists, contact your network administrator. 


DETAIL - Error performing inpage operation.

Error: (04/12/2012 09:51:37 PM) (Source: Userenv) (User: SYSTEM)SYSTEM
Description: Windows was unable to load the registry. This is often caused by insufficient memory or insufficient security rights. 


DETAIL - Error performing inpage operation. for C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\ntuser.dat

Error: (04/12/2012 09:49:31 PM) (Source: Userenv) (User: LOCAL SERVICE)LOCAL SERVICE
Description: Windows cannot find the local profile and is logging you on with a temporary profile. Changes you make to this profile will be lost when you log off.

Error: (04/12/2012 09:49:31 PM) (Source: Userenv) (User: LOCAL SERVICE)LOCAL SERVICE
Description: Windows has backed up this user's profile. Windows will automatically try to use the backed up profile the next time this user logs on.


System errors:
=============
Error: (04/12/2012 10:20:31 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: Racheal)
Description: DCOM got error "%%1084" attempting to start the service StiSvc with arguments ""
in order to run the server:
{A1F4E726-8CF1-11D1-BF92-0060081ED811}

Error: (04/12/2012 10:20:26 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: SYSTEM)
Description: DCOM got error "%%1084" attempting to start the service EventSystem with arguments ""
in order to run the server:
{1BE1F766-5536-11D1-B726-00C04FB926AF}

Error: (04/12/2012 10:19:39 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
ClntMgmt.sys
cp_drv
Fips
Processor
StarOpen

Error: (04/12/2012 10:18:16 PM) (Source: 0) (User: )
Description: \Device\Harddisk0\D

Error: (04/12/2012 10:18:16 PM) (Source: 0) (User: )
Description: \Device\Harddisk0\D

Error: (04/12/2012 10:02:00 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: SYSTEM)
Description: DCOM got error "%%1058" attempting to start the service gupdate with arguments "/comsvc"
in order to run the server:
{4EB61BAC-A3B6-4760-9581-655041EF4D69}

Error: (04/12/2012 09:51:44 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The HP CUE DeviceDiscovery Service service terminated with the following error: 
%%193

Error: (04/12/2012 09:51:37 PM) (Source: 0) (User: )
Description: \Device\Harddisk0\D

Error: (04/12/2012 09:51:37 PM) (Source: 0) (User: )
Description: \Device\Harddisk0\D

Error: (04/12/2012 09:49:48 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The HP CUE DeviceDiscovery Service service terminated with the following error: 
%%193


Microsoft Office Sessions:
=========================
Error: (04/12/2012 10:18:17 PM) (Source: Userenv)(User: LOCAL SERVICE)LOCAL SERVICE
Description: 

Error: (04/12/2012 10:18:17 PM) (Source: Userenv)(User: LOCAL SERVICE)LOCAL SERVICE
Description: 

Error: (04/12/2012 10:18:17 PM) (Source: Userenv)(User: LOCAL SERVICE)LOCAL SERVICE
Description: Error performing inpage operation.

Error: (04/12/2012 10:18:16 PM) (Source: Userenv)(User: SYSTEM)SYSTEM
Description: Error performing inpage operation. C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\ntuser.dat

Error: (04/12/2012 09:51:38 PM) (Source: Userenv)(User: LOCAL SERVICE)LOCAL SERVICE
Description: 

Error: (04/12/2012 09:51:37 PM) (Source: Userenv)(User: LOCAL SERVICE)LOCAL SERVICE
Description: 

Error: (04/12/2012 09:51:37 PM) (Source: Userenv)(User: LOCAL SERVICE)LOCAL SERVICE
Description: Error performing inpage operation.

Error: (04/12/2012 09:51:37 PM) (Source: Userenv)(User: SYSTEM)SYSTEM
Description: Error performing inpage operation. C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\ntuser.dat

Error: (04/12/2012 09:49:31 PM) (Source: Userenv)(User: LOCAL SERVICE)LOCAL SERVICE
Description: 

Error: (04/12/2012 09:49:31 PM) (Source: Userenv)(User: LOCAL SERVICE)LOCAL SERVICE
Description: 


**** End of log ****


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Comp Freezes when Ethernet Cable plugged in*

Just for grins and giggles, please set up a new user and see if it can use the network


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Comp Freezes when Ethernet Cable plugged in*

In your Interfaces list, it only showing two, the Pseudo Loop and what I assume will be the Wireless. There is normally a third interface for the LAN which may be why you can't connect when wired, but not sure why it should work in Safe Mode with Networking or how to reinstate the LAN interface. Couldn't find anything for LAN in Add Legacy Hardware for either Intel or Compaq.

My only suggestion would be to go to Compaq Support Compaq Support | Compaq Technical Support | Compaq United Kingdom and download the drivers for your computer to see if that resolves.

What is listed in Device Manager/Network Adaptors and/or Network and Sharing Center ?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Comp Freezes when Ethernet Cable plugged in*

As HP Total Care seem to be dealing with Compaq Support follow the instructions in this link to see if you have the built in Healthcheck Using HP Total Care Advisor Version 2 - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

And this is how to disable it How to Disable HP Health Check | eHow.co.uk


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Comp Freezes when Ethernet Cable plugged in*

I could find any reference to HP Total Care - it must be about 8 years old

Tried disabling the Network Connection in Normal mode - plugged in the ethernet cable - no problem

Enabled the Network adapter again - froze within 3 secs

:dance:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Comp Freezes when Ethernet Cable plugged in*

Try this: In Device Manage, uninstall the Network Card and reboot . . stop the wizard when it tries to install the driver for the "New Device", then reboot again and let it install the device and set the network up


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Comp Freezes when Ethernet Cable plugged in*



leachim said:


> It has only happened the last 2 weeks
> 
> Adapter set to automatically acquire IP and DNS
> 
> Event log shows nothing peculiar except I have learnt the disk has a Bad Block


With this in mind, have you run a chkdsk /r and then do a reinstall of the NIC as Old Rich suggests.

As the NIC designate is /100 it has crossed my mind that this could be dual purpose with the 100 referring to the Fast Ethernet, so you may only have two interfaces (?)


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Comp Freezes when Ethernet Cable plugged in*

I used the error checker for files and bad sectors earlier

Also uninstalled the NIC and restarted, but couldn't see anywhere to halt the reinstallation of it - it did it in the background

Just tried system restore back to 1 month ago - but it failed, which is strange....


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Comp Freezes when Ethernet Cable plugged in*

Did you set up a new user and try to see how it does?


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Comp Freezes when Ethernet Cable plugged in*

Yep, just done it - still freezes


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Comp Freezes when Ethernet Cable plugged in*



Tomken15 said:


> With this in mind, have you run a chkdsk /r and then do a reinstall of the NIC as Old Rich suggests.
> 
> As the NIC designate is /100 it has crossed my mind that this could be dual purpose with the 100 referring to the Fast Ethernet, so you may only have two interfaces (?)



What is this 1394 adapter - I noticed that when it freezes, both the NIC and 1394 say they are connected (after I plug in ethernet)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Comp Freezes when Ethernet Cable plugged in*

1394 is a firewire port . . Is the ethernet port on the motherboard or a addin card?


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Comp Freezes when Ethernet Cable plugged in*

It is onboard

Firewire is on a card unconnected to anything


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Comp Freezes when Ethernet Cable plugged in*

Yu might try deleteing it in network connections


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Comp Freezes when Ethernet Cable plugged in*

After enormous headache, I have narrowed it down to the SSDP Discovery Service

Process of elimination after painstakingly disabling almost every Service :angry:

Any ideas why this should be....

Works ok now :smile:


----------



## kevinkerlyn (Apr 20, 2017)

Same problem for me was resolved by uninstalling AVG which also solved the problem where the Windows Error reporting service would not get past "starting" and logged hundreds of thousands of errors in the system event log.


----------

